# Roadmaster



## Kelpie3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Picked up a Roadmaster Luxury liner today.  It needs a tank, light and chainguard but the rest is original including the tires.

THe serial number is D46360  ACw  Anyone know when this was built?

Thanks,


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 17, 2009)

The ACw series falls between the Cw and the 52Cw series. From the 52Cw series on there is an obvious correlation to the model or calendar year of production. The later series do not run through as many letters as the earlier series which spanned more than one calendar year. While ACw might be taken to connote AMF, the company that bought CWC in 1951, I believe the A series began in 1949 and continued through 1951. So far I have recorded ?B?, ?F? ,?G? and ?J? ACw serial numbers so this is the first ?D? on the list. 

Based on all of the above I would project that your serial number relates to a production date in 1950 and I would expect it to have the frame with horizontal rather than diagonal drop slots to the rear and to have bumper truss rods. 

Thanks for posting the number and I hope to see photos of your find.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, this one has the truss rods on the front and back.  The mount for the headlight is on the fork, and the fenders are chrome.  I'll post a photo as soon as I can take one.


----------



## ram.1950 (Nov 19, 2009)

I was second in line to buy that Roadmaster - it's just like the one I had as a kid except yours has fenders. Wanna sell it? You could turn a quick profit. I still haven't been able to get ahold of one with that style springer.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't think I wanna sell it as I've been looking for a very long time for one of these.  My wife has the girl's version of this bike and loves it.


----------

